# Bit recommendations?



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Hi guys! I'm looking for some bit recommendations, both what type of bit and where to get them. Right now for sign making I am using a 90 degree V groove for lettering and round nose & straight for cleaning up larger areas. I would like to start keeping the letters raised and routing the wood around it. With the three bits I am currently using many times there is not enough space between letters or the boarder to get those bits into those spaces. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If the area is really small then I can only see a small diameter staright bit or round nose working. For large areas a bowl carving bit would work well.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> If the area is really small then I can only see a small diameter staright bit or round nose working. For large areas a bowl carving bit would work well.


Thanks Chuck! Any specific bit(s) anyone would suggest?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dan, are you using the bits free hand in a router or is this for a CNC?


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Mike said:


> Dan, are you using the bits free hand in a router or is this for a CNC?


Freehand


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The general concensus is that Whiteside bits are the best. Freud, CMT, and Amana are all very good. There many others that offer good value for the price you pay. You might want to check ebay. Sometimes you see large lots of small bits very cheap. Be careful about shank size. Some of the bits like that have odd sized shanks, probably for CNC machines.
I looked at your personal profile. If you carved that sign by hand then you have a very good eye and steady hand.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dan, I have had very good results with Whiteside, Amana, CMT, Freud and Infinity Tools router bits. As soon as we can get it set up we will be running a bit test with one of the MI Woodworking groups. Amana will not be participating in the test but Eagle America, Katana and MLCS bits will join the others listed for the test. I am looking forward to the results.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The general concensus is that Whiteside bits are the best. Freud, CMT, and Amana are all very good. There many others that offer good value for the price you pay. You might want to check ebay. Sometimes you see large lots of small bits very cheap. Be careful about shank size. Some of the bits like that have odd sized shanks, probably for CNC machines.
> I looked at your personal profile. If you carved that sign by hand then you have a very good eye and steady hand.


Chuck, Thank you for the suggestions. All of my signs are done freehand. I put down a vinyl stencil to guide me and that's pretty much it. As I have said in other posts the camp sign took me from start to finish about 6 hours to do. Slow and steady = decent work.... I'm learning to have patience.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Mike said:


> Dan, I have had very good results with Whiteside, Amana, CMT, Freud and Infinity Tools router bits. As soon as we can get it set up we will be running a bit test with one of the MI Woodworking groups. Amana will not be participating in the test but Eagle America, Katana and MLCS bits will join the others listed for the test. I am looking forward to the results.


Very interested in the results.... Keep us posted


----------



## jyeary3 (Aug 21, 2012)

I use MLCS for all my bits. Just started with their stuff about 6 months ago and have not had any problems. They have a huge selection for just about any project you can imagine and they offer free shipping within the U.S. Google MLCS Router Bits and Woodworking Products and view their on-line catalog and all their products. They do have great sales and a super email notification program. Their customer service is exception "so far" and they have answered most of my "stupid" little questions. Hope this helps. 

As far as your sign making project, I find a 3/8" straight bid will remove the larger areas you are talking about and for the smaller area, I use my "Dremel" which talks a lot more time, but it does the trick. 

Jim, Spring TX


----------



## StevePixley (Aug 10, 2012)

There are a numerous types of router bit, including many designed for highly specialized applications. Few examples are Straight Router Bits , Rabbeting Router Bits, Flush Trim Router Bits, Chamfer Router Bits and many more. see if these are helpful for you !!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Dan; check out Lee Valley's catalogue...pgs. 85 - 87 (especially 86)
Lee Valley Tools - Online Catalog
As Jim suggested, using a flexshaft tool or Dremel router for the small areas might be worth exploring(?). 
I'm curious as to whether the 1/4" burrs fit a normal 1/4" router collet? A bad idea?


----------



## Midtone (Aug 14, 2012)

@Mike will Guhdo be in the router bit test? I am interested to hear more about them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I will call the company and invite them to participate. They sell through one of the local stores here.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Guhdo GMAXX will participate in the router bit testing. Any other brand suggestions?


----------

